# California Bans Plastic Grocery Sacks?



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was browsing my YouTube subs and saw this one from SOE. Googled it and apparently I'm a year and a half late. And I guess so is SOE. Its stupid regardless.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

individual municipalities started the banning a decade ago .... has hit some other areas of the country already - expect it to be nationwide .... 

what's crazy to me is the reasoning behind it .... plastic was started by the Left Coast treehuggers to "save a tree" .... now it's more eco better to have paper bags - or reusable shopping bags is the most preferred - sorry leftist I'm not a 80 year Polish shopping cart grandma ...

I re-use the bags for a number of uses - started saving up a supply for when they disappear ....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I actually LOVE it! The plastic bags were the result of knee jerk "we must do something" liberal environmentalists. Forests were disappearing so they DEMANDED and SHAMED anyone who used a paper sack. Thus was born a much larger environmental disaster - the plastic sack. It is made with petroleum, takes hundreds of years to degrade, blows for miles on a windy day, kills fish and birds. How could they not see this coming? Oh - because liberals are typically short sighted and only kick the can down the road. a few feet anytime they "solve" something.

Out here in the desert you find these things all over. They are usually impaled on a cactus causing it to die. It takes hundreds of years for a cactus to grow and about 3 years with a bag stuck to it to cause irreparable harm. Believe me the only thing I want to see more than the absolute banning of plastic sacks is for the people that pushed for them to have one pulled over their heads.

Paper on the other hand is made of mostly recycled paper and is both reusable and recyclable. Holds more groceries requiring less bags. Is more durable. Biodegrades much faster. Is compostable and made from renewable resources.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I actually LOVE it! The plastic bags were the result of knee jerk "we must do something" liberal environmentalists. Forests were disappearing so they DEMANDED and SHAMED anyone who used a paper sack. Thus was born a much larger environmental disaster - the plastic sack. It is made with petroleum, takes hundreds of years to degrade, blows for miles on a windy day, kills fish and birds. How could they not see this coming? Oh - because liberals are typically short sighted and only kick the can down the road. a few feet anytime they "solve" something.
> 
> Out here in the desert you find these things all over. They are usually impaled on a cactus causing it to die. It takes hundreds of years for a cactus to grow and about 3 years with a bag stuck to it to cause irreparable harm. Believe me the only thing I want to see more than the absolute banning of plastic sacks is for the people that pushed for them to have one pulled over their heads.
> 
> Paper on the other hand is made of mostly recycled paper and is both reusable and recyclable. Holds more groceries requiring less bags. Is more durable. Biodegrades much faster. Is compostable and made from renewable resources.


Since I could only "like" this once, and it deserved more, I had to quote it.
Where we live, forest products are a huge way of life. Trees are a renewable resource, they are grown and harvested just like corn.
In our county, like many areas in the South East, southern yellow pines are grown for saw wood (2X4's,boards, etc) and pulp wood (paper, cardboard). Hundreds of semi truck loads of logs a day are cut and taken to the paper mill. Our local mill is owned by Rock-Tenn and is in Fernandina Beach, Florida. 
The average pulp wood acreage is cut when it reaches a certain size, usually about 10-12 years, and then is replanted with seedlings. Our property is a small part of what was once (and still is to an extent) a very large stand of planted pine.
Once cut, the left over debris, stumps and such is pushed into piles and burned. Then large specialized bull dozers "row up" the land just like plowing a field. The seedlings are then planted in rows - in our area they are planted "twelve by six". The rows are 12 feet apart, the trees are planted 6 feet apart down the row.
Our local economy employs several thousand people simply cutting, hauling, and replanting. This does not count the three shifts a day at the paper mill, liner board plant, or bag plant.
While the trees are growing, the timber companies lease the land to hunt clubs.

The reason I got so detailed is plastic shopping bags are evil, and paper bags are a positive thing.:encouragement:
GT mentioned cactus being harmed in his area. Here, on the Atlantic shore, empty plastic bags get blown out to sea, where sea turtles mistake them for jelly fish, their favorite meal. They eat the bags and die.
And DON'T EVEN get me started on the practice of mass releasing of balloons to commemorate dead people. That kills more wildlife than you would believe.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

WARNING,every product known to mankind causes cancer only in the state of California!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The idiots in Minneapolis MN just passed to ban plastic bags about a month ago as well. Minneapolis emulates all things stupid and expensive.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> WARNING,every product known to mankind causes cancer only in the state of California!


And in the EU. The EU bans things before California and the California jumps on the bandwagon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Around here you can see bumper stickers that read: If You Don't Like Logging, Try Wiping Your Butt With A Pine Cone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ICLEI tends to be the driving influence for this type of crap. The same ICLEI that is a sub-division of the UN and it's local community initiative to implement the green terror otherwise known as Agenda 21/2030.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's what progressives call "progress", just wait until Heil Hillary gets her chance to screw things up. These will be the good old days, and most of us sit around wishing they were back.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

The city I used to live in banned them a couple years ago. On top of that, they charge .05 cents for a paper bag, so it's BYOB (bring your own bag). I have used cloth bags for years, but would go without bags a few times a year to get some plastic bags to use for trash, dog poop bags, cat litter bags, etc. They made nice trash bags for the car, etc. Unless they split, they were always used at least twice. My sister actually started crocheting with them and made some great reusable bags.

About a year after they banned them it became obvious that people actually did reuse them to carry their trash out of the woods / away from the river. Prior to the ban, walking along the river wasn't too bad. After, everything they carried in was strewn everywhere because they didn't get a bag with their beer, tackle, snacks, etc. All of that garbage was left right where they left it. I would frequent the same area with my dogs every summer. It went from an occasional garbage pile to broken bottles, fishing hooks and potato chip bags everywhere. Had to stop going down there for fear of having a dog step on something.

Not too long after the ban some college student showed up on my doorstep trying to get me to sign a petition to ban all plastic bags from that city. Garbage bags, dog poop bags, Ziploc bags, all of them. I left him on my porch with a nice pile of dog poop on his petition and asked him to figure out what to do with it because the city requires that I pick it up, but without some kid of plastic bag, I am not sure how. Needless to say, that was the last time someone knocked on my door for any petition. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It's what progressives call "progress", just wait until Heil Hillary gets her chance to screw things up. These will be the good old days, and most of us sit around wishing they were back.


She will drop out due to "poor health" by the end of the summer. President Trump will start to stop this crap. Hope that helps.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Since I could only "like" this once, and it deserved more, I had to quote it.
> Where we live, forest products are a huge way of life. Trees are a renewable resource, they are grown and harvested just like corn.
> In our county, like many areas in the South East, southern yellow pines are grown for saw wood (2X4's,boards, etc) and pulp wood (paper, cardboard). Hundreds of semi truck loads of logs a day are cut and taken to the paper mill. Our local mill is owned by Rock-Tenn and is in Fernandina Beach, Florida.
> The average pulp wood acreage is cut when it reaches a certain size, usually about 10-12 years, and then is replanted with seedlings. Our property is a small part of what was once (and still is to an extent) a very large stand of planted pine.
> ...


I grew up in the timber industry, my dad is a forester, so I know about the importance of the industry. In East Texas we have lots of saw mills. Most of what we cut is used in dimensional lumber, OSB, plywood, paper mill (one near Texarkana, stinks bad). We have a plywood/OSB plant in my hometown. I can't tell you how many acres of pine and hardwood I've planted, cruised, burned, ect over the years. Being where I'm from and where I live now, I never thought about the sea life or cacti. Makes absolute sense. Growing up all we had were paper grocery sacks. Didn't think much of it when they introduced plastic sacks, it did make for easier stacking in the trunk. I really don't notice a ton of plastic sacks blowing around here, I see one sometimes, but I guess it is different everywhere. Never did like the balloon deal.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sooner or later California will run out issues to ban, by that time I hope the bastards just ban themselves from existing. They can ban the simple act of inhaling fresh air.


----------

